# Looking for a retiree in the Sweeny area...



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello 2cooler's,
I have a 75 year old cousin that lives in Sweeny, TX and loves to fish.
We have a fish camp in Sargent, TX that he likes to visit once or twice a week just to get out of the house. Little bit of bank fishing here and there or sitting shooting the breeze (mostly lies  ) or play dominos. He is looking for a partner to ride and hang out maybe help split the fuel and bait cost which is minimal. If you know anyone in the area that wants to get out and do a little fishing, let us know. Just trying to keep him motivated and stay in shape. He's a good christian man that likes to talk your ears off. 

Thanks,
Contact Bill at 979-481-1228 or Pat at 979-201-4198


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

BTW; He is a non drinker....

Thanks


----------

